# Need some help with my cats



## Cam Agnel (Aug 3, 2015)

I have 4 great cats. 2 boys and 2 girls. All four are white. When I go out for walks in the evening after work, they will follow me, along with other cats. A regular sight where I live, in Swindon.

Unfortunately, I will not be able to care for them for a bit, while I receive treatment for cancer. I reckon about 56 days, i.e. surgery and 2 chemo cycles. After that, I hope to be able to get them back. 2 months is like the minimum, but am really hoping no more than 3 months.

I am looking for a foster home for them Am happy to pay pay for costs. Will provide litter, litter domes, food, feliway, etc. This will be direct, using zooplus. I can also offer a fee for fostering.

Have looked at all options. I have no family to help. Catteries are too expensive, since it's 4 cats and I won't get full pay while on sick pay.

The gist it, I do not want to lose them, do not want to re-home them. Just need to get over this period.

Any help/suggestions most appreciated.


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

I am sure you don't need me to tell you that it will be hard to find a foster home for 4 cats.
has the oncology team advised that you do not have contact with the cats whilst undergoing chemo?
How about you employ a cat sitter who could come in daily to feed cats, wash bowls, clear litter trays etc, just as they would if you were away on holiday? Or even a cleaner who could act as home help with above chores and other household tasks to support you post surgery.
You could start by asking the nurses at your vet if one of them would want to take on such a job, or could recommend someone reliable to do so.


----------



## Cam Agnel (Aug 3, 2015)

Surgery, then chemo. It will leave me very wiped out - can't look after them.

That's the problem. I gave up the let, since I would be spending all the time in hospital. Have put them in a cattery. £30 a day. Their first time in a cattery. When I visited them a few days laters, the little girl, Casey, was so despondent. Am happy to pay this to someone to look after them.


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

Oh I am so sorry @Cam Agnel , I don't know what else to suggest.
I hope you get through the treatment speedily and successfully and then you can all be re-united.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Text me, I know somebody who can help you.


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Oh dear I really feel for you, what a difficult situation! However £30 a day is extortionate - my local cattery charges £20 a day for 4 cats.
Are your cats insured? If so check your policy - it may cover you for this very situation xx


----------



## Cam Agnel (Aug 3, 2015)

Hi catcoonz,

How do I text you? Did you mean PM? I can't find the PM function.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

You won't be able to use the PM until you have made a minimum of 25 posts I'm afraid. You could post in the game threads to boost your own post count. The PM function can be found at the top right of the page - an envelope symbol next to your username, headed conversations when you click on it. These conversations are private.
I am sorry that you are in such a sad situation with your health and your cats


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Sorry, I removed my mobile number.
And yes, £30 per day is very expensive.

Quick update: in touch with Cam.


----------



## Cam Agnel (Aug 3, 2015)

Thought I'd give an update.

I have met up with catcoonz. 4Cs are now with catcoonz. I am very sure - I know for a fact - that they will be happy and be well looked after.

Many thanks again, catcoonz.


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Thanks for the lovely update! I'm so pleased for you. CC is a wonderful person xx


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

You are very welcome Cam.
4C's are fine, I have emailed you a photograph.

Please concentrate on getting better and don't worry about the cats, they all like me.


----------



## Inky.imp (Aug 13, 2015)

Cam,
I can assure you, your babies will receive the very very very best of care with CC. She is a fantastic foster mama, and just dotes on all kitties. She rescued my beautiful baby boy Mr Snowy and he was treated like a lord whilst in CC's care.

I wish you all the very best with your treatment, and will be sending positive thoughts for you during your treatment. But rest assured, your beautiful white babies are in the best of care and home. It will be like a home from home for them.

Big hugs

Rosie and the furkids xx


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Cam came for a quick visit today, he is coming back for a longer visit and cat cuddles tomorrow.


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

We'd love some photos CC and wish you well Cam


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Photograph's of 2 of the 4C's, will take some more tomorrow.


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

They are beautiful. It must be such a relief to Cam to know they are now being well looked after.


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

They are stunning cats xx


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Never will I trust anybody again.
Looks like I have been left with 4 cats as the owner doesn't give a flying ship.


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

post does not apply


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

That's a laugh, precious cats, he doesn't give a flute about them.


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

catcoonz said:


> That's a laugh, precious cats, he doesn't give a flute about them.


I'm sorry I didn't realize the thread was from last summer. I have removed my words. I'm so sorry this has happened to you and those cats. I hope you can find a home for them and they don't have to be separated..


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Oh CC that's dreadful! Has Cam been in contact with you at all? I'm sorry this has happened to you, there are some horrible people in the world xx


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

CC they can come into my rescue if transport can be arranged x


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Yes, been in contact and has been changing the collection days for weeks, last email at 8.30pm last night told me to kill the cats as he doesn't care.

I am now stuck with 4 cats to rehome.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Sally, I cant thank you enough.
You are a diamond.
I will try and arrange transport xxx


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

No problem at all CC


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

What a sad ending, sorry you were taken advantage of CC.

Best of luck rehoming them CG


----------



## Inky.imp (Aug 13, 2015)

When I read this I thought maybe the person had passed away but I see they haven't given their email to cc - how heartless and cruel - the poor poor kitties and poor CC to be taken advantage of in this way - it makes my blood boil as CC has a heart of gold. Cats Galore you are a angel to offer these beautiful babies a home, if I lived closer I would transport the kitties for you. Mr Snowy and I are willing to contribute to their care until new permanent homes can be found. Much love xx


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

No more comments yet please on this, something has come up and I need to discuss with CG.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Closing this for CC


----------

